# Wanting to breed one of my guppies



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

I have three male guppies, 2 are LARGE lyretail and one is a small black guppy with a bright orange tail.. (I don't know all the fancy names for their coloration) anyway, I was wanting to buy one female and breed her with my one small male, but I don't really know much at all about breeding guppies... I know that it is fairly easy, but I don't want to mess anything up. can someone give me the correct set up maybe? any advice is good! thanks!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, isolate the target male with the female and wait. They will probably do it and have babies. Female guppies are supposedly able to warehouse sperm for long amounts of time (I have read this over and over again, but I have never seen any DNA studies on guppies or other fish), so the first few rounds of fry may not actually be the sire of the intended male. You may have to keep them isolated for several months to be sure the offspring are from the intended pair.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never heard of anyone having trouble breeding guppies, but you will need at least one more tank to keep the female separate from the other males and to raise the fry in. Its not supposed to be good to keep only one female with 3 males. Not only won't you know where the fry came from, but they will never leave her alone to rest.


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

the female will have her own tank....ok, thanks!!!


----------



## blued941 (Jul 14, 2009)

guppies are the easiest to breed yes target the male and female that you want to breed and isolate them eg use a seperate tank for them or even a tank devider they are mature enough to breed at 3-4 months old newborn fry range from 20-100 babies they will give birth every 4-6 weeks guppies eat their babies at birth (which i have seen mine do) so once the female has finished giving birth you need to seperate her from the babies ,i have breed mine for years loads of success good luck to you


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

awesome! thank you sooo much! how will I know exactly when a female will give birth?


----------

